# English and Latin Performance??



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

I recently attended a concert by " Christ College Cambridge" when they visited NZ this year, they were magnificent as would be expected, they performed a work [I am embarrassed because I can not remember what it was called] where they had a choir of 4 at the rear of the Church and the main choir at the front, one sang in English the other in Latin, does any one know the name of this kind of delivery?


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

*Andante*

I'm not sure it has a special name.

It's quite easy to Google things like this. I put in "Christ's College Cambridge Choir" and it came up immediately with:

http://www.christs.cam.ac.uk/choir/about.html

It tells you quite a bit about it there, although (on a quick read) I didn't spot anything specific about splitting the choir into a Latin and English section. If you are that keen, why not e-mail them?

BTW. Cambridge (England, UK) is the nicest university in the world, bar none! I mean this in terms of layout, architecture, and academically. And Christ's is one of the prettiest and most prestigious colleges.

Topaz


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi Topaz, It does have a specific name, I just thought some one here would know, how ever I have pinged Cambridge and will let you know, did you attend Cambridge??


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

*Andante*

Hi there. I'll leave you to guess. I will only say that I know Cambridge very well and have a particular regard for Christ's!

I was in NZ a couple of years ago. Went all over, and thoroughly enjoyed it. I don't know anything about your classical concert scene. Do you have a decent orchestra? I'm definitely coming back for another visit, and would love to attend a concert.

My favourite part of NZ was around Te Anau/Milford Sound area in South Island. So lovely. Also thoroughly liked Bay of Islands in North Island. Great memories of sand tobogganing on "90 Mile" beech, with a very charming Maori guide.

Topaz


----------



## Lynx (Nov 2, 2006)

Could the word you're looking for be 'antephonal'?

Lynne xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi Topaz and Lynx, I received a reply this morning as follows:

Thanks for your email. The piece is Benjamin Britten's 'Hymn to the Virgin'. The text is a macaronic text, because half of it is in English and half in Latin. When two groups sing from different parts of a building it is antiphonal. I hope this answers your questions! 
All the best,

The reason I could not recall the name of the piece is that it was an extra thrown in, and was not on the program

*Topaz* We have the NZSO, based in Wellington but tours through out the year, conductor James Judd, not a bad orch, they split into two half orchs and visit the smaller centres, we have a host of chamber ens with the NZ St Qt being the top one, they are very, very good, If you come over let me know in advance and will send you concert details, may even be able to join you.


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

*Hi Andante*

I have to confess I haven't investigated Britten's works. It's a terrible admission to have to make.

Don't you find the same problem? Just when you think you've got a reasonable grip on the classical music scene, some other quite major figure pops up who somehow got missed out on the learning curve. I'm now in the process of checking out his works. I might start with "A Ceremony of Carols", as it's pretty seasonal. Better late than never.

Thanks for the info on the NZCO. I rather fancy the sound of the NZ St Qt. You couldn't arrange them to put on a Schubert session, say in Bay of Islands? Then send them down to Nelson for some Beethoven. After that, some Schumann in Queenstown, and finally some Brahms in Christchurch. Just about right, I think, in March 2007. If you can, see you there.

Topaz


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

*Topaz. * About 15-16 yrs ago Rostrpovich said of B Brittens work "The time has come for this composer to become widely accepted/popular," I think its still coming, but I do enjoy most of his works.
I will send you the NZ chamber music series as soon as I can, I am located in the centre of the N.I. Which makes any concert a major event, and always involves a night at a Motel.


----------

